# Bill Saunders Refuge Series



## FLOCKICIDE (Jul 16, 2009)

Looking to add another call the arsenal. Was on a Wisconsin forum and came across the Bill Saunders Refuge Series. It seems that ever speaks very highly of the comapny and the service they provide. Has any one blown one of these calls? By no means am I an advanced caller but I want to get something that will perform well. The reason I was looking at these is because they are offered at a reasonable cost and I want to add both a low pitched call as well as a high pitched one but either way looking to spend around $75 total on a goose call...Let me hear your input on this call or one that is comparable...thanks for your help in advance.

-Flock-


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

for $75 id get the traffic poly, I've got the acrylic version and its got great range. Just my.02 cents


----------



## Double Cluck (Feb 19, 2008)

I've got the lesser canada call in the refuge series. It's higher but can get down & goosey as well. For $30, it's a good investment. You can go to his website and listen to a sound clip of this call.


----------



## FLOCKICIDE (Jul 16, 2009)

yah i was thinking of getting the lesser call and the hp canada honker...what is nice is if you wana upgrade to the game used guts later on you can always do that...im leaning toward going with these two variations over getting one expensive call but not sure yet


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I haven't blown the goose calls but I blew the Refuge Series double reed mallard call and it was pretty sick for only being $25.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've never blown that particular call of his but Saunders is a stand-up guy.

I joked about call-makers and their reputations online in a different thread...

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=71791

...and Saunders would be the most likely candidate for me owing you a beer IMO. All you have to do is give him a ring and you'll see what I'm talking about. I've owned a couple of his calls and I know a lot of other guys who have too and everyone has had nothing but positive things to say about him and his business.


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

yep all the refuge series are good.. I'd recommend the HP or high performance one though 35$


----------

